# Consists and Loco Sounds



## downunda (Jul 23, 2016)

I'm new to the hobby and have a lot to learn... I was wondering what happens when the various sounds are activated with a consist having multiple sound equiped locos? 

Do all of the locos put out sound in unison, it makes sense as far as engine sounds go but I would think that with the bell and perhaps the horn you would only want the lead loco bell to sound.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Yes, you would probably only want one loco with horn/ bell, which you can do.


----------



## Jerbear500 (Aug 29, 2020)

How do you stop second on second engine


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

You probably should have started your own thread rather than resurrecting this old one. 

If I understand correctly, you want to know how to turn off sound in the second engine in a consist. The answer is that you have to program the CV's for how you want the sounds to behave when consisted. Check the instructions that (should have) came with your decoder / loco.


----------

